# Refinishing older humidor. What stain or paint should I use?



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

I picked up a display humidor that has seen better days. Have been sanding out the dents and nicks. Inside is in good condition and has a good seal. Now that I have rubbed the exterior and a little of the interior down, I would like to give it a new finish. Thinking about using a stain but am worried that an oil base might leave an odor. Also thought about spraying it with a high gloss paint. I will need to use a dark color that is darker than the original.
Any suggestions as to type and brand would be appreciated.


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

What kind of wood is on the exterior?


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

danmdevries said:


> What kind of wood is on the exterior?


It is a light colored, soft wood. Would Minwax leave too much of an odor?


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I would use a water based stain/poly finish product and then polish it with mineral oil after several days of curing time.


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

Nothing is going to leave an odor after sufficient curing time. 

If its of concern, go water based. 

Several coats of lacquer and polish it up.

You said soft wood.... not sure if you mean pine or lightly grained. If its not a pretty wood on its own, paint it.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

Paint? Thought about that, but want a high gloss finish. Can I get that with a water based paint?


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

danmdevries said:


> Nothing is going to leave an odor after sufficient curing time.
> 
> If its of concern, go water based.
> 
> Several coats of lacquer and polish it up.


^^ What Dan said. Most of the nice humidors seem to be stained and lacquered, so I would do that, let it cure fully between each coat, and not worry about it.


----------

